# Freeze-dried food conversion



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I just bought a bunch of freeze-dried disks of food from Oma's Pride. I was hoping to use them on USAR deployments and long-term training exercises where it would be impossible for me to bring my dog's usual raw diet. Problem is, I have no idea how much of this freeze-dried stuff to feed my dog. He currently eats around 1.25 to 1.5 lbs. of food (raw) per day.

Anybody ever use this type of stuff before?


----------

